

Ask HN: What's the cheesiest recruiting overture you've received? - liamondrop

For example, the subject of an email this morning:<p><pre><code>  Start-UpDevelopmentTeam.add (new Person (you));&#x2F;&#x2F; I have something which may interest you
</code></pre>
(Contemplating whether I should tell him his code will fail, but I think that will only encourage him.)
======
api
"Calling all code coyboys! Come ride with us into the Ruby sunset!"

I lol'd, but I did not respond.

